# Forum question



## esgrossman (May 22, 2010)

How do I add my picture to my name?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2010)

Don't bother. I think that will not be in the new platform---after Tuesday.


BC


----------



## mythmaster (May 22, 2010)

Go to "User CP" up top, click on "Edit Avatar"


----------



## mythmaster (May 22, 2010)

I think that the new forum will allow for avatars, just not pics in the signatures.  I could be wrong, though.


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2010)

You are correct the new platform will support pics in avatars but will not allow them in the signature area. The signature area may at some point support pics but it won't when we start there


----------



## silverhawx (May 22, 2010)

I went to an Avatar site. Google look up. Copied the URL and posted it in my Profile under the Avatar option. For a personal pic I believe you have to shrink it to a small size to be able to post it.


----------



## meateater (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2010)

I stand corrected----I thought I read no pics in signatures or Avatars.

Sin Loi,

Bearcarver


----------



## pops6927 (May 23, 2010)

Pineywoods,
Should we go ahead beforehand and remove any signature pics now?


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 23, 2010)

No you do not need to remove your signature pictures. Huddler is working on upgrading the signature features in the near future.


----------

